# Video Games and training



## Don Roley (Jul 14, 2005)

I ran across a game on- line that is claimed to be used by the USMC for tactical training.

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...oy2ll2sZjAeB10B3aJEX/6.0.11.1.0.6.25.7.11.0.3

I was wondering about it and other games like it. Tom Clancy has a couple of games out like Splinter Cell.

Just how realistic and usefull for training are these things? I do not have a lot of experience with things like this. Sounds like fun, and maybe a chance to widen my mind instead of merly melting it.


----------



## Floating Egg (Jul 14, 2005)

Well, Splinter Cell isn't every realistic. Your primary motivation for playing video games should be fun. That way you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 14, 2005)

no no no, if you want to avoid dissappointment your motivation should be "pretty graphics", NOT "fun"


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 14, 2005)

I enjoy some of the arcade games that have an actual gun.  Forgot the name, but there is one that has a Beretta 92 shape. You reload by shooting off of the screen, not very realistic, but at least it make you aware that you have to reload.  Its actually not bad practice for point shooting and doing double taps COM. They also throw in a civilian every now and then to make you ID the target before shooting.  

If you approach it as just a game than thats what it is...but any time you have an opportunity to practice any aspect of combat shooting, even if its with a plastic gun shooting at a screen, you'll learn from it.


----------

